# Finatics Aquarium



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

My wife and I visited Finatics Aquarium today. It is a well stocked super clean store with healthy fish and plants. Mike has a great selection of half moon bettas. Two had to come home with us. He also has in a tank of local bred German Blue Rams if anyone is on the lookout for them.

Well worth the drive to 6200 Dixie Road.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words Charlie... it was a pleasure seeing you and your wife at the store too! See you again soon! mb


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree, Charlie!
Monday I bought 2 pairs of Apisto iniridae, and they spawned for me yesterday.

Mike has a great selection of harder to find fish, many of them ready for breeding!


----------

